# Por las azoteas de lima



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

TE VEO Y TE AMO ++++ LIMALIMON


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Las fotos tomadas desde aquel edificio en Av. Tacna están de lo mejor.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Maravillosas fotos!!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k buenas fotos" kay: otra vez subiendote a las azoteas"
:applause: por cierto tomastes buenos vistas sobre todo la primera foto"


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

muy buenas, me gusto las de miraflores.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Sale bien san miguel n la ultima foto.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, en especial me gustaron las tomas desde Pueblo Libre (supongo desde la clinica centenario o desde uno de los residenciales en Paso de los Andes) y la del sky-line incluyendo la torres de Limatambo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me puedo chorear esta foto??? si?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ya me imagino de donde tomaste ésta foto*

De hecho que es del 2008,cuando aún estaba en construcción el edificio de la cuadra 7 de Colón,ahora al lado mismo están avanzando otro de 11 pisos también (pobre Frau Gisella que todos esos autos pertenecientes a esos departamentos pasarán delante de su casona !!!!)... linda foto,se vé la Casa Tello antes de ser remodelada.. ya están construyendo un edificio hacia atrás,en la cuadra 2 de Diego Ferré...


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Buenas fotos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

gran aporte!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buenas fotos.........no me habia dado cuenta de este thread.


bueno seria describir las fotos para los q no son del peru especialemtne.


----------



## Jose Amadeo (Feb 12, 2009)

Lima es Lima... muy agradables las fotos pero falta mas verdor, mas arboles; pero es impresionante como crece año tras año...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Buenas fotos ....*

Esta foto me llama la atención .... ¿Le fuiste a hacer compañía al arcángel Miguel que está en el óvalo Gutierrez? :lol:


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Tenemos un hombre araña en el foro. El edificio blanco de la primera foto está bien interesante, creo que nunca lo había visto antes por acá.

Q buenas fotos! Gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, da gusto ver lo interesante que se ve Lima desde las azoteas y con tu ojo para la fotografía urbana.


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Ahora que uno esta en el extranjero....donde los edificios mas parecen maquetitas limpiecitas y modernas..

me gusta ver esos edificios del centro de lima todos antiguos y sucios. BACAN !!!


----------



## vitucho21 (Nov 4, 2007)

buenas fotos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

hasta ahora no veo las toneladas de basura que la gente guarda en las azoteas de las casas, mala costumbre!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Me gustó la foto del Claretiano :hug:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Juan espero que no te moleste si colaboro con una foto... la tomé desde la azotea de un edificio de San Borja, la tenía hace tiempo y no sabia donde ponerla jeje...


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

El nombre del post me causo mucha gracia y es muy original, felicitaciones. :lol: me quedo con esta toma...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Waowww, anos que no veia esas nieblas nocturnas miraflorinas, realmente muy buenas fotos.

saludos


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

algunas panoràmicas desde mi chamba


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

muy buenas fotos, mejor aún si son con sol.


----------



## Serendipity11 (Mar 11, 2017)

Que buenas fotos...donde tomaste la foto nocturna? M encantaría subir a esa azotea


----------

